# Calm down and post a pic



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Guy's,

Most of us have been land locked for the past few weeks due to the wind and you can feel the tension :hairout:in everybody's post. 
In this post there will be NO
1. Comparing types of boats " cats vs. mono "
2. Guess the weight of this fish
3. I was in 6 to 8 footers and going 55 mph
4. I own this spot and where did you get those #'s
5. Can I go offshore in a 14' boat ?
6. Which reel ? 
7. Which rod ?
8. Which line ?
9. Tree hugging
10. What is the best place to eat?
11. all of Monts rules

The only thing allowed in this post are pictures of BLUEWATER AND PICS OF YOU WITH YOUR FISH IN OR OUT OF BLUEWATER.

Matt


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

...


----------



## Fishhead56 (Feb 4, 2007)

Cold, Gold and Blue :cheers:


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

*blue water*

need a fix!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

WHERE ARE THESE SEAS??????

Bro with a nice mahi, and better seas.

Brandon


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Fun days pics.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Yummy, economy, and more flat seas.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Tuna really are amazing. This dude was WAY WAY out of the H2O.

Brandon


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Dad with an African Pompano probably 15 years back.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> Tuna really are amazing. This dude was WAY WAY out of the H2O.
> 
> Brandon


Awesome.


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

*panama*

tranquilo!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks guys these pics are so relaxing, Keep them coming.

Matt


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*so relaxing*

Ohhh Yes, one do it will be calm again!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

OK, let's try this. CF?


----------



## fishingreg (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopefully these come out and are not too small once posted. It has been too long since I posted pictures....


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Tuna really are amazing. This dude was WAY WAY out of the H2O.
> 
> Brandon


I posted this modification awhile ago but it bears repeating:


----------



## landlockid (Jun 17, 2009)

Various offshhore pics.


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

The boys in Costa Rica
























Recent Gulf Trip! My biggest sail ever!


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

a couple


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*Mako*


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

and a couple more


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Phantom Fisherman (Mar 28, 2005)

15 yr old and king


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

*fishy pics*

2coolers in action, as well as my nephew...his first king


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Wade,

Where is the picture of the girl? you know  Hawaii

Matt


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mazatlan sunrise
Big dodo
Wifes hoo
Pop's bull
It's still HOT in September!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

ok Matt, you asked, & I shall post for you...& a few 2coolers...especially Brandon, but i thought you wanted bluewater pics!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

mahiseeker said:


> ok Matt, you asked, & I shall post for you...& a few 2coolers...especially Brandon, but i thought you wanted bluewater pics!


 Wade your pic qualifies there is Bluewater in the background of the 3rd pic .

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

since all those pics were taken on Oahu, yes, as it's surrounded by bluewater.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

nelson6500 said:


> Wade your pic qualifies there is Bluewater in the background of the 3rd pic .
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt


It was hard to take my eyes off the girl but while looking for the bluewater I thought I saw a guy laying around in one of these h:


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

If the hawaii pics qualify..... How bout what my youngest "caught" last summer in the Virgin Islands????????

:cheers:









And YES that is Foxy's Bar!!!!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

bigscrnman said:


> If the hawaii pics qualify..... How bout what my youngest "caught" last summer in the Virgin Islands????????
> 
> :cheers:


Lucky guy, Did he catch and release ? :ac550::ac550::biggrin:


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

:biggrin: The "catch" brought over the transom for photo op and dancing and then released "unharmed":biggrin:


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

That young man is a STUD!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

My Dad and friend Craig with a 103" we got










Me on the left and a couple of my friends with a 90"










Me with a Scamp


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Swells (Nov 27, 2007)

bigscrnman said:


> :biggrin: The "catch" brought over the transom for photo op and dancing and then released "unharmed":biggrin:


Who knows, he might have tagged one! :rotfl:


----------



## Gigabite285 (Oct 16, 2006)

1. My personal best snapper, went #22 on the boga when it was caught and released last October.
2. Big warsaw from last summer
3. The sled tied up to a rig on the flattest day of the year a few weeks ago, while I was sitting at school taking the SAT. :headknock


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Fresh Calamari


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

*shibi*


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

http://img198.imageshack.us/i/083s.jpg/


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

couple of picks


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks to all for sharing some pictures


----------



## tokeefejr (Apr 6, 2009)

shepard24 said:


> http://img198.imageshack.us/i/083s.jpg/


What kind of fish is that?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

This thread does make me feel better. Really good pics, guys.


----------



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

*05/25/09*

Here are a few from our last trip out.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Really nice pictures guys. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Hoo*

Hoo


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Fishin with my "brothers"


----------



## Brady Bunch (Jul 12, 2004)

Mom havin fun with the chickenz














































Anyone recognize this ugly guy?










Cpt. Elliots back in h.s


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I vote pic # 3 from Brady Bunch for cover shot! Anyone else?:cheers:


----------



## Steve Cange (Apr 2, 2009)

*a few pictures from the past few summers....*


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

wahoo caught with tunahunter two weekends back


----------



## aquaholic71 (Apr 2, 2009)

*big ling*

91lb ling 27 miles out of Galveston, caught on 30lb test 2oz soft pink storm lure. SaltyWater Adventures


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> I vote pic # 3 from Brady Bunch for cover shot! Anyone else?:cheers:


:bounce:X2!!!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> I vote pic # 3 from Brady Bunch for cover shot! Anyone else?:cheers:


Make that two!


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

tokeefejr said:


> What kind of fish is that?


Blue-fin Trevally, caught in Hawaii. They call em' "Omilu" over here, taste great.


----------



## bailout2860 (Jan 23, 2009)

*Last few trips*

:bluefish:


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

here are some of mine:dance:


----------



## CROAKERSOAKER67 (Mar 14, 2006)

MADFINS


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*.*

couple from last two years.. boat pics from Poco


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

*Costa Sail*

My son


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

A couple from a few years ago from when I was first bitten by the saltwater bug....


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

*a couple more...*

couple marlin and a nice sunset before tuna action


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

1 marlin and 1 sail...not two


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Team quad squad :cheers::cheers::cheers: got to love it.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

*I need to get some more Pics!*

I'll make sure I have the digital camera this weekend....


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

*Misc.*

Is today Friday Yet ?


----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

muy tranquilo


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

Here are a few from my albums.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Dude in the 4th pic down looks like he lost his sunglasses in the drink and is looking for them :dance:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Dude in the 4th pic down looks like he lost his sunglasses in the drink and is looking for them :dance:


probably chumming!


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

Never easy said:


> probably chumming!


Is a position I am all too familiar with:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!!


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Here is some from my collection.*


----------



## brentwhitis (Jan 25, 2008)

*yft from a few years ago*

bv tuna a few years ago


----------



## brentwhitis (Jan 25, 2008)

*east break sword*

sword from last summer


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*I think*

we wore them out that day. The kids not necesarily the fish!!!!

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## PELAGIC (Apr 9, 2009)

MADHOOKERS


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

MO


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

If this thread doesnt get you excited (for soooooooo many reasons)

Your probably dead, and should not be on this site anyway!!

Great pictures!


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

PELAGIC said:


> MADHOOKERS


:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
Nice Pic, those are a couple of beutiful Snappas!!!!!


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

bigscrnman said:


> :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:
> Nice Pic, those are a couple of beutiful Snappas!!!!!


Now THAT is some funny stuff.


----------



## PELAGIC (Apr 9, 2009)

MARLIN STAR


----------



## PELAGIC (Apr 9, 2009)

GOT WASABI?


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

A sure catch.....


----------



## bigscrnman (Feb 19, 2009)

PELAGIC said:


> GOT WASABI?


Dude, where did you find that picture of my wife?!?!?!?!?


----------



## PELAGIC (Apr 9, 2009)

In your HANDBAG bro!


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Mississippi Light- Port Eads


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*cool pics*

pics


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

*some*

pictures


----------



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

here is a few from last yr.


----------



## WillfishforFood (Apr 28, 2009)

Nothing special, Just some kings (or parts of them). Had lots of monster cudas around.


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

*AWESOME PICS GUYS!*

Keep 'em coming. Gives me something to dream about when it's slow at work!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

*February Pics*

Tuna on the jig









Day of Jigging in a little nicer weather


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

*30 miles off Matagorda 08-2006*

30 miles off Matagorda 08-2006


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

All these pic are great, This weekend looks like it gonna be a great for fishing. Hopefully everyone will have more pics to add after this weekend.

Matt


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

One of these days I will catch one of them Africans... one of these days! Great Pics!!


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

*Almost the weekend.............*

1. my biggest gom yellowfin caught 1 yr ago 179lbs
2. KANG KONG 63lbs
3. Another view of Kang Kong
4. CR Black
5. Panama Black

See yall on the water!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Oct 28, 2008)

Son!!! Those are some sweat pics! Love the big fish and little boat.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jan 21, 2008)

Snake,

That wave picture a few pages back is incredible!! Awesome shot!

-SA


----------



## Bad Influence (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## fathom lures (Jan 27, 2007)

ajlsro said:


> 1. my biggest gom yellowfin caught 1 yr ago 179lbs
> 2. KANG KONG 63lbs
> 3. Another view of Kang Kong
> 4. CR Black
> ...


Is that Capt. Bertolo? panama black


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2004)

*....*


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Vacation last week (6/20ish 09) Sanibel Island Florida with my honey on a beautiful white beach enjoyin life








My best fishin buddy and #1 deck hand (my wife)
















and the best food I had while on vacation--Crispy fried shrimp (fried in corn flakes) Mmmm Mmm
















And my favorite day I've been offshore this year (_5/24_) with my favorite breed of fish Ive caught so far this year on my favorite vertical jig _(hammered diamond jig with 7-8/0 siwash J hook_) (_caught two that day and (1) 24# snapper on the same jig_.) With my favorite jiggin rod/reel down on the right that I caught her with. (Sea Majic/Spheros 14000) all caught on a RIK spot!!!!!!

















A picture of a map quest Rik list of his GPS fishing spots. Thanks Rik for sharin'! :cheers:









And my







to date at Universal Studios Orlando Florida a yr or so ago


----------

